# $230,000 Protection GSD



## OzzyGSD (Nov 20, 2010)

I just came across this article. $230K! Wow!

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/12/us/12dogs.html


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

PT Barnum was right.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

True that. 

I am unable to comment further within the rules of this board! 

Hmmm....wonder if I could market black bear home protection systems for $500,000...


----------



## Alyalanna (May 28, 2011)

What does the guy that has everything buy? A $230,000 dog.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> I am unable to comment further within the rules of this board!
> 
> Hmmm....wonder if I could market black bear home protection systems for $500,000...


:thumbup:


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Can you imagine being able to spend that amount of money for a dog? I love dogs, but come on, thats crazy. Makes you wonder what other things this guy buys?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

you wouldn't believe how much money is in the dog market and because there is so much money in it, ethics go down the drain...


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

wyominggrandma said:


> Can you imagine being able to spend that amount of money for a dog? I love dogs, but come on, thats crazy. Makes you wonder what other things this guy buys?


I know. It's like you know when you're too rich?

When you buy a $230k dog. LOL

I guess it just gets to that point where, like the oil guys (Dubai?Middle East?), buy cars and have them plated in gold. Pure gold. Dude. 

I love paying $4+/gallon! LOL 

14 Extraoridnary Gold Plated Cars | Weird Pictures, Wonderful Things


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Wow, right here in SC, Aiken no less
Eeek


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm in the wroooooonnnnnnnng business.

DFrost


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Finances aside, I love how the article pointed out the protection dog's job is to protect its owner, not assert his dominance.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

yeah, but they also translated Schutzhund Dogs into "Protection Dogs" which is quite dangerous. A Schutzhund dog is not a personal protection dog.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

I've been by that house several times and I always wondered what the person who lives there did for a living. Now I know. Not that it has any bearing on the story, but to the right side of picture you see, there is a HUGE guesthouse as well.
It's hard to judge from that picture, but in looking at that property, $230K for a dog would about fit in right.
I guess there's a lot of money in collecting debts!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

this is great news concerning GSD's. that
$1,500.00 , $2,500.00 pup (cost) that's
Schtzund trained value just went up.
the companion dogs value went up also.
if i sell my dog the bidding starts at $250,000
cash, no checks.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

there's no such thing as too rich.



GSD_Xander said:


> I know. It's like you know when you're too rich?
> 
> 
> 14 Extraoridnary Gold Plated Cars | Weird Pictures, Wonderful Things


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Mrs.K said:


> yeah, but they also translated Schutzhund Dogs into "Protection Dogs" which is quite dangerous. A Schutzhund dog is not a personal protection dog.


 
Doesn't "Schutzhund" mean Protection Dog in German? I don't know German at all but that is what I have been told..


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

codmaster said:


> Doesn't "Schutzhund" mean Protection Dog in German? I don't know German at all but that is what I have been told..


It does but it's misleading. They are talking about personal protection dogs in the article but Schutzhund titled dogs are not personal protection dogs. They are sport dogs. They should have clarified the difference.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

As far as the cost of the dog, it is a relative cost. If you spend upwards of millions for your house and hundreds of thousands each for your multiple cars; why not pay a few hundred thousands for what you believe to be a perfect protection dog.

Wonder what they pay when they go out to dinner at a "good" restaurant?

I can remember when a show competitor imported one of the top German show dogs and the price was rumored (never actually confirmed) to be $50,000 and that was almost 40 years ago!

What do you imagine the price of the Seiger or the Grand Victor would be today?

Besides WAY out of my price range!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Mrs.K said:


> It does but it's misleading. They are talking about personal protection dogs in the article but Schutzhund titled dogs are not personal protection dogs. They are sport dogs. They should have clarified the difference.


Thanks! Absolutely should have made the distinction, because it does sound like they are equating the two.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

This sounds like God's way of saying this guy makes too much money.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Just because a dog costs $230,000 doesn't mean he will be a great dog, the dog probably is, but sometimes just because something costs more doesn't mean its the best quality.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The owner immediately spayed her. And I suppose if you were worried she would bleed all over your white carpets that makes sense. But for the person who sold her, she did real well in competitions as per this article. Would you really want to sell a bitch that did so well? Wouldn't you want to use her for the future? But whatever. 

That is a lot of money for a dog. but I have several that you could not pry away from me with a million dollars. I tell them all the time, you're worth a million bucks. And I always follow that with, too bad I could not ransom you, just in case a pair of striped shirted black masked bandits are up my tree listening in. 

Now there are days when I would be perfectly happy to GIVE one or two of them away... But I always come to my senses.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I imagine the price includes more than the dog itself... A friend of mine is a nanny for a family living on Bridle Path, Toronto - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia and they have two protection dogs as well. The trainer will come on a regular basis for training, vetting, etc, basically so the dogs are maintenance free but remain in tip-top shape. (I'm so next in line for that job lol)


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

WOW. Just WOW. Obviously I need to change careers ASAP.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

> She’s like a little pit bull when she bites.


Wouldn't you know it, the rest of the article didn't mean much when I saw that! Ignorance at it's best.. Pit Bulls ARE smaller than GSDs, and generally have a less powerful bite.. so either implying that the GSD is smaller than a Pit or that the dog has the bite of a small Pit is not a compliment to that GSD.. Idiot.


Anyway, that's an absurd amount of money to spend on a dog unless it's made a gold. JMO


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

_Shame on me_.....but...offer me $230,000.00 for a dog...and WATCH how many I can come up with....
A life of luxury for one of my dogs.....AND $230,000.00 in my pocket?.....*sold*.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> A life of luxury for one of my dogs.....AND $230,000.00 in my pocket?.....*sold*.


:rofl: ...would make a great game show... "What Would You Trade Your Dog For?"
...but I'd have to agree I think... if someone offered my dogs a life 100x better than I ever could, it becomes debatable which is the most selfish option...


----------



## Texas_Eva (Apr 10, 2011)

I wouldn't spend $230,000 on family or friends, I dang sure wouldn't spend it on a dog.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

If you've got $230k to spend on a dog, money is probably meaningless to you. Meaning you've got more than enough money for it to matter or for you to even notice.

For the average person, yes, $230k is an absurd amount of money for anything other than a home, but the people that have this much money to spend on a dog really don't care. They'll spend the money to get a well-bred and well-trained dog because they can.

Are there better things to spend $230k on in terms of value... of course. Give $225k to charity and spend $5k on a top dog that's already trained, but that's no ones decision but the person with the money. I wouldn't want anyone telling me how to spend my hard earned money.

It's their money... they can spend it as they see fit.


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

codmaster said:


> Doesn't "Schutzhund" mean Protection Dog in German? I don't know German at all but that is what I have been told..


Yes and no.
Schutzen means "to shield", not "to protect".

You'll see schutz translated to "protect", but the more accurate translation is "shield". In reality, schutzhund means "shield dog", not protection dog.

The difference is subtle, but real.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

SchDDR said:


> Yes and no.
> Schutzen means "to shield", not "to protect".
> 
> You'll see schutz translated to "protect", but the more accurate translation is "shield". In reality, schutzhund means "shield dog", not protection dog.
> ...


thanks, that being the case someone who really knows the German should update the Wikepedia discussion as they have it as:

"*Schutzhund* (German for protection dog) is a dog sport that was developed in Germany in the early 1900s to test whether German Shepherd Dogs exhibit the traits necessary for police-type work, rather than simply evaluating a dog's appearance."


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Another place with the same description and where I got my understanding of the meaning of the word:

"*What is Schutzhund? -* _Content from *GSDCA-WDA Publication*_
Schutzhund is a German word meaning *“protection dog”. *


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Let me repeat this a couple of times......
*SHOW ME THE MONEY! SHOW ME THE MONEY!*

Wealthy person w/$230, 000.00 + need/want for nice, sound, trained, protective GSD = happy seller!

Wealthy person w/$230, 000.00 + ME being happy seller!? = *PRICELESS!*


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Uhm, Not exactly priceless, if quoted.

Just when you thought you'd heard it all...

A couple of years ago, folks left a flyer at the feed store looking for send away SchH
training for their dog, which was expected to be accomplished in a couple of weeks.
Imagine that. Wonder if anybody took them to the bank for being that ignorant.
Wonder what, if any, titles this dog earned, and how long how long it's training took.

What was it Forrest Gump's Mamma used to say?


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

At $230K, that dog better be able to clean my house, fold my laundry, drive my kids to their activities and do my taxes. Then I might consider it worth the price


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

MrsMiaW said:


> At $230K, that dog better be able to clean my house, fold my laundry, drive my kids to their activities and do my taxes. Then I might consider it worth the price


I don't think anyone is willing to do that job for $2.62/hr, which is what the $230k breaks down to over 10 years of 24/365 service hehe


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

SchDDR said:


> Yes and no.
> Schutzen means "to shield", not "to protect".
> 
> You'll see schutz translated to "protect", but the more accurate translation is "shield". In reality, schutzhund means "shield dog", not protection dog.
> ...


It all depends on the context. 

It's both. Protection and to Shield, which literally IS protection. 

However, in the context, Schutzhund means Protection Dog but the thing is, while it means protection dog, it's nowhere near a personal protection dog and that is the tricky part. 

If anyone really believes his nice SchH1 titled Showline dog will protect him from an intruder and really comes into the situation and that dog cowers under the bed or runs with his tail between his legs... you've got a problem and I wouldn't want to be the seller being sued over for selling the "wrong" dog while I knew (as the seller) that that dog would never hold up in a real situation. 

But obviously, that is not what the buyer wants.... the buyer wants a nice looking prestige object he can brag about and if there ever was an intruder, he'd probably be alarmed by his security system and flee into the panic room with his dog and wait for the police to come and rescue him.

If you've got 230 000 Dollars to spend on a dog, you certainly have the money for a panic room and a security system. The dog is literally an accessory on top of that.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> But obviously, that is not what the buyer wants.... the buyer wants a nice looking prestige object he can brag about and if there ever was an intruder, he'd probably be alarmed by his security system and flee into the panic room with his dog and wait for the police to come and rescue him.
> 
> If you've got 230 000 Dollars to spend on a dog, you certainly have the money for a panic room and a security system. The dog is literally an accessory on top of that.


I had this discussion with the family my friend nannys for, not too long ago. His reponse was, "I'd rather have them than not have them." which makes total sense to me.
Reminds me of a marketing lecture I sat in once, "you're not buying the bottle of $3 water, you're buying the _feeling_ the $3 label gives you."


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> It all depends on the context.
> 
> It's both. Protection and to Shield, which literally IS protection.
> 
> ...


And have the trainer come over and show the buyer's friends a little bitework training too, maybe? You're right.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Mrs.K said:


> It all depends on the context.
> 
> It's both. Protection and to Shield, which literally IS protection.............
> *If anyone really believes his nice SchH1 titled Showline dog will protect him from an intruder and really comes into the situation and that dog cowers under the bed or runs with his tail between his legs*... you've got a problem and I wouldn't want to be the seller being sued over for selling the "wrong" dog while I knew (as the seller) that that dog would never hold up in a real situation.....................


Wow! Do you really think that a Sch1 trained dog would cower and run away in that situation? I would not have expected my BYB non ScH titled dog to act like that (and she didn't when needed). If that is an expected action, I think a lot of people would be very surprised.

Are you referring specifically just to Showline ScH titled dogs? What about working line dogs or even mixed line dogs? Same expectation?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

codmaster said:


> Wow! Do you really think that a Sch1 trained dog would cower and run away in that situation? I would not have expected my BYB non ScH titled dog to act like that (and she didn't when needed). If that is an expected action, I think a lot of people would be very surprised.
> 
> Are you referring specifically just to Showline ScH titled dogs? What about working line dogs or even mixed line dogs? Same expectation?


Yes... there are SchH1 titled dogs that would react exactly like that in situations like that and those are the dogs that produce the most litters because the SchH title is not what matters. It's the confirmation, pigment and V rating as well as the big names in the pedigree. Courage, Aggression, Nerve takes a backseat.

And there are working line or mixed line dogs like that too.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Mrs.K said:


> Yes... there are SchH1 titled dogs that would react exactly like that in situations like that and those are the dogs that produce the most litters because the SchH title is not what matters. It's the confirmation, pigment and V rating as well as the big names in the pedigree. *Courage, Aggression, Nerve takes a backseat.*
> 
> And there are working line or mixed line dogs like that too.


Sounds a lot like a number of US showline breeders, by no means all of them, as some are very concerned with temperament.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

codmaster said:


> Wow! Do you really think that a Sch1 trained dog would cower and run away in that situation? I would not have expected my BYB non ScH titled dog to act like that (and she didn't when needed). If that is an expected action, I think a lot of people would be very surprised.
> 
> Are you referring specifically just to Showline ScH titled dogs? What about working line dogs or even mixed line dogs? Same expectation?


 
Well contrary to the popular belief on THIS board, Showlines are not gutless cowards, in real life my non-titled WGSL dog who was just a family pet, went after a man that just walked in my house while I was in the bedroom, me and the intruder made eye contact for what seemed forever before my dog went at him and the guy literally jumped through the entry way window, my dog jumped through as well and nabbed him in the leg, my good friends WGSL woke his owner up and when let outside flushed out a man prowling in the garage, he held him at bay with fangs and growls, so yes, there are showlines who have every bit the courage to protect their owners, **** my female attacked my 1200 pound horse when he charged me, bravery is not unique to the working lines!!!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Mrs.K said:


> Yes... there are SchH1 titled dogs that would react exactly like that in situations like that and those are the dogs that produce the most litters because the SchH title is not what matters. It's the confirmation, pigment and V rating as well as the big names in the pedigree. Courage, Aggression, Nerve takes a backseat.
> 
> And there are working line or mixed line dogs like that too.


Actually, I think the title does matter, but just the title, not really the dog, per se....

Personally, I would never buy a trained or titled dog. Doesn't matter if it's $1 or $1million. Totally defeats the purpose of me having my dogs, working hard at something together, earning something as a team because that's really what matters to me, being a team. If we don't have time or can't afford it, oh well, we can still train together and the dog doesn't know whether he has a title or not. If he's truly a breedworthy dog then he can be bred. Also I have not had good experiences with what I have seen in dogs being purchased trained or sent away trained. I've seen both sides...how the dogs behave they come back, and how much time and care the trainers are actually giving them. Do I really think a trainer is going to care for my dog the same way I would when I'm paying them to slap on a title? No one trains and handles my dogs but me. I don't expect or even want my dogs to care enough about anyone else to actually work for them.

If someone spends $230,000 on a dog they could have got for $2500 and been naturally protective...well, that's their loss I guess. Makes no difference to me.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Liesje said:


> Actually, I think the title does matter, but just the title, not really the dog, per se....
> 
> Personally, I would never buy a trained or titled dog. Doesn't matter if it's $1 or $1million. Totally defeats the purpose of me having my dogs, working hard at something together, earning something as a team because that's really what matters to me, being a team. If we don't have time or can't afford it, oh well, we can still train together and the dog doesn't know whether he has a title or not. If he's truly a breedworthy dog then he can be bred. Also I have not had good experiences with what I have seen in dogs being purchased trained or sent away trained. I've seen both sides...how the dogs behave they come back, and how much time and care the trainers are actually giving them. Do I really think a trainer is going to care for my dog the same way I would when I'm paying them to slap on a title? No one trains and handles my dogs but me. I don't expect or even want my dogs to care enough about anyone else to actually work for them.
> 
> If someone spends $230,000 on a dog they could have got for $2500 and been naturally protective...well, that's their loss I guess. Makes no difference to me.


The title should matter. But in all honesty it really doesn't with most people. They are put that title on the dogs so they can get them gekoered to breed. What I ment with "it doesn't matter" is that a lot of those titles are gifted and if a helper would put any pressure on them they'd fall apart.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah, we are saying the same thing. I'm saying just having a title is all that matters. Not what training methods are used, not bringing out the full potential in the dog, not continuing to train and work and trial the dog beyond just getting that piece of paper so the dog can breed. Essentially we're saying the same thing. I see people praising and advertising the title and not the actual qualities of the dog.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Liesje said:


> Yeah, we are saying the same thing. I'm saying just having a title is all that matters. Not what training methods are used, not bringing out the full potential in the dog, not continuing to train and work and trial the dog beyond just getting that piece of paper so the dog can breed. Essentially we're saying the same thing. I see people praising and advertising the title and not the actual qualities of the dog.


Yeah, very very true.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Um my house was 12k more than this dog. wow. That is all!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

suzzyq01 said:


> Um my house was 12k more than this dog. wow. That is all!


You have an expensive house! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

wildo said:


> You have an expensive house! :rofl:


Depending where she lives, it might be a smaller place than we'd like to think.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Quite true, quite true indeed. No matter the size though- that is still a "h-e-double hockey sticks" (really- **** is a bad word??) of a lot of money.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

wildo said:


> You have an expensive house! :rofl:



I live in Massachusetts and the prices are ridiculous up here! I could get a mansion if I lived in Florida! 1200 sq ft that we had to completely gut to the studs!! It's nice now, but I would elect not to do it again!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

wildo said:


> Quite true, quite true indeed. No matter the size though- that is still a "h-e-double hockey sticks" (really- **** is a bad word??) of a lot of money.


yeah, and it's sad that in some places, you can't even get a decent place for that kind of money. Makes you think of the kind of world we live in.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

$230k wouldn't even get you a one bedroom condo in this part of CT. It's a joke how expensive real estate is around here.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> $230k wouldn't even get you a one bedroom condo in this part of CT. It's a joke how expensive real estate is around here.


Jeez, our 3b 2.1/2b ran 119k when we bought it. Real estate in TN is a lot cheaper then other places it seems! We have an acre of property too....


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Jeez, our 3b 2.1/2b ran 119k when we bought it. Real estate in TN is a lot cheaper then other places it seems! We have an acre of property too....


You get more bang for your buck in southern states. I used to live in Florida and owned a house that was cheaper than this one and was almost brand new 4br 2ba 1/2 mile from the beach. I think WA, NY, CA, and MA are the highest for real estate. Also depends on where you look too, if your in the city like Seattle/San Fran/NYC/Boston good luck! $250k will get you a shack! haha (HGTV education )


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Heh, a 1 bedroom, 1 bathroom ANYTHING starts at $300,000 here. 
Something that starts to resemble a house starts at $500-$600k and an actual decent detached house is like $1,000,000.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Jax's Mom said:


> Heh, a 1 bedroom, 1 bathroom ANYTHING starts at $300,000 here.
> Something that starts to resemble a house starts at $500-$600k and an actual decent detached house is like $1,000,000.


Sad, sad world. You'd think those are decent brick homes with automatic shades and actual solid doors that can't be pushed in by a simple kick.... :help:


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> Sad, sad world. You'd think those are decent brick homes with automatic shades and actual solid doors that can't be pushed in by a simple kick.... :help:


Nah... Just a regular house with a garage if you're lucky. 
I get sooo jealous of those shows on HGTV where they're house hunting in the southern states looking at houses with acres of property for $200,000 and whining about carpets in the bathroom or the color of the walls... I just wanna start throwing things at the tv! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Jax's Mom said:


> Nah... Just a regular house with a garage if you're lucky.
> I get sooo jealous of those shows on HGTV where they're house hunting in the southern states looking at houses with acres of property for $200,000 and whining about carpets in the bathroom or the color of the walls... I just wanna start throwing things at the tv! :rofl:



ME TOO!!!
Some people are so petty. I wished we had two hundred thousand dollars to buy a house and plenty of acres with a barn for training the dogs and a dog trailer on top of it. 

Some people... you just want to throw something and shake them...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

You could ALMOST buy eight houses for that in my location and type of house. 7.93 to be more precise. If I did not refinance and roll the CCs in, It would be paid off now. Boogers. 

But there are some of mine, that I would not sell for that. Sorry. IF I could guarantee that they have 100 x better life??? How. Because they can provide a gold food and water dish? Because the maid or kennel man will ensure that it gets filled at least once a day? Because they WILL have the money for a hip, back, or elbow surgery if it was necessary? 

I am sorry, just because people eliminate on a money filled to toilet seat (actually one of my puppy buyers showed me this ) does not mean they will truly care for the dog any better than I will. I know some pretty rich people that I would NOT trust with one of my dogs.


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

Well if there are any rich folk on this forum I have a twice the dog I'd sell at a mere 1/4 of that price and I'll even fly to your home and tech you how to handle him!


----------

